# My First Pfs Micarta



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Made this today, from scrap homemade micarta i had laying around.
I think it came out nicely ....

Thickness is around 6mm which should be plently for* light bands.*
Micarta was made from colored printing paper, laminated with resin.

Really messy to work with, but it doesn't take long to sand or buff.
Take NOTE: There is no hard finish on this, it's just been oiled and buffed

Thanks to Bill Hays for his design, which was shared in the DIY slingshot templates.

















(Front side)









(behind)




























I'm not used to the frame style yet though, shots are everywhere .....


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Gorgeous PFS, Danny. Excellently done; as your work always is.*


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

proud that i got to know you danny, you keep getting better at everything

and just made a natural fanatic love micarta, thank you!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Dude!

Taking it to a whole new level!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Man, you got talent! Seen the tv show? Audition!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

what should I say.....


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Strong work. Very nice.


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Very beautiful!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

man thats wonderful danny! you should get you own business going, the micarta do you have to work it outdoors? since Hrawk put the vid of the kid making pens i am curios about your shop set up. anyway great job Danny


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That turned out just lovely ... congratulations on a great job.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm not much of a Pickle Forker but I really like that one. GREAT JOB!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice job danny looks like dymalux


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes I agree with all, it's an excellent work and you took a new level.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

hahaha thanks guys











> you should get you own business going, the micarta do you have to work it outdoors? since Hrawk put the vid of the kid making pens i am curios about your shop set up. anyway great job Danny


Business? no way









I normally just work indoors with the garage door open and a fan blowing for ventilation along with my particle respiratory mask, It's not really my shop, but it has all the tools and equipment i need.
Check out my shooting vid i made for the SSL, i filmed it inside my garage.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

That thing is just awesome.







, man!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

That is some REALLY nice micarta you made!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Exquisite master, I am intrigued by the work process, I do.

Cherrs number 1 .... Alf


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

WHAT KIND OF SORCERY IS THAT?!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

cool spiderman like colors !


----------



## Elsinore (Oct 30, 2011)

I love this thing!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Love the colors. Great work too.


----------

